# Set Up Almost Complete for The Yard of the Living Dead 2011



## phillipjmerrill (Mar 19, 2009)

Well, tonight was the perfect night for cemetery fog. The air was slightly warm and there was no wind. I was able to make some really creepy fog without any ice in the chiller. I have just a couple more projects and finishing touches that I want to complete before our first "lights on" night on Sunday.




























﻿Man, I love creepy cemetery fog! I only hope that the weather stays like this for the next two weekends and the big night.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Great fog, coffin and great headstones! I love it. Looks like you're ready to be open for business lol. The only constructive thing I could add would be to throw some "who cares if they can be read or not" headstones in front of those spots to hide them. If you don't have time to make any, Dollar Tree sells them.


----------



## walterb (Jul 27, 2010)

The fog is perfect, even with a fog chiller mine does not stay that smooth and close to the ground.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm totally envious of that ground-hugging fog


----------



## whitehotdog (Jul 16, 2011)

stupid question but in the fog coming out slow due to the length of the tubes and is there holes drilled throughout the tube. as iam thinking of making a fog chiller


----------



## phillipjmerrill (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks for your positive comments. I can't take credit for the ground hugging fog. There was no wind when I took these pictures. That is the number one factor when using fog. If there is any wind at all, the fog will just disappear. The irrigation pipe I used to distribute the fog is from Home Depot. I did drill some holes along its length. I positioned the pipe so that the holes were facing the ground. I have found that if the fog comes out directly into the grass, the grass helps cool it a little.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Yup, that's atmosphere alright!! Perfect fog, and I really love your props. Very effective.


----------

